# Surveyor in Portugal



## Phyl (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi

We're in the process of looking for a house in the Silver Coast area. We have found one we like in Sao Martinho do Porto, but want to get a survey done. Does anyone know of a surveyor in that area?

Thanks

Phyl


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Phyl said:


> Hi
> 
> We're in the process of looking for a house in the Silver Coast area. We have found one we like in Sao Martinho do Porto, but want to get a survey done. Does anyone know of a surveyor in that area?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I've moved your post to our Portugal forum - hopefully someone will be able to help you


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

84 of them in Portugal, bound to be one somewhere near

Search


----------

